# Old Hackberry



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I split this old piece I had laying in the garage for over a year now. How do you think I should cut it to make pen blanks? Cross grain or with the grain? Might even do a small bowl with some of it.


My chain saw was dull when I split it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

crosscut looks real nice


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I like the way the cross cut spalted hackberry looks.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Heck, ya got a load of it..Go 50/50 and see what ya end up with....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Heck, ya got a load of it..Go 50/50 and see what ya end up with....


Bingo


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok here are 2 of the blanks I made one is cross cut and the other is cut with the grain. All I did was wet them a little with water.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby, I like the one on the right or bottom of 2nd pic the best. It looks great. Other ain't too shabby either.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I kinda like the cross grain one too.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Might cut some at an angle... otherwise the cross cut looks better.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Crosscut looks good to me.
RT


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Flat Fish said:


> Might cut some at an angle... otherwise the cross cut looks better.


I'm not going to cut anymore till I get a new blade for the band saw. But I plan on cutting some at a angle.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Fish!! Cross cut. Glad to see you are making dust!!


----------

